

Jobs Are Obsolete - broabprobe
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/09/07/rushkoff.jobs.obsolete/index.html

======
wycx
I some understanding of the nature of money provides some perspective on this
question.

All money is created via debt, and debt has interest owing on it, money to
represent that interest was not created when the debt was issued, so there is
more debt than there is money. Therefore, more money needs to be borrowed to
pay back the already owed interest, but that newly borrowed-into-existence
money also has interest owing...and so the cycle continues.

We will never collectively benefit from our collective productivity-the
benefits constantly wiped out by the having to pay yesterdays interest by
borrowing more today.

